# A possible Malware in my Work Email Inbox



## lywyre (May 13, 2015)

I have got two similar emails from two unknown contacts (both AOL) to my work email id:

1)
From: *WhatsApp mabelle.thorpe2@aol.com*
Subject: *Jai Suresh: You've recently collected a sound note!*
Attachments: *Miranda43.zip 224KB* 
Body: *Tony Mcneil*

2)
From: *WhatsApp elwood_frost@aol.com*
Subject: *Jai Suresh, You have recently acknowledged a sound message*
Attachments: *Miranda43.zip 227KB* 
Body: *Devin Doyle*

I never collected(?) or acknowledged any sound note (what ever that is meant to be). 
I didn't even download the attachment or want know what is in it. 
I am not able to find any thing about these mails online with the available details.
But I do want to know if anybody else have got the same or something similar, or if anyone has any idea about this.


----------



## Shah (May 13, 2015)

It's good that you didn't download those attachments. Ignore those emails and mark them as Spam. Archive (not only zip, almost All Archives) can automatically run executable files in them when the user extract the files. So, It may be some malware/adware/keylogger. Better stay away from mails with unknown sources. Don't click on the links in them and don't download the attachments.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

Report it to your IT department. obvious spam/malware.


----------



## lywyre (May 13, 2015)

I only want to know if any one else have got some mails like this. I was about to warn others (colleagues, friends and relatives). But I want to know thoroughly before I could pass on the information. I don't want to spread half baked messages like some of the dreadful spam/scam messages we get.


----------

